# Boxers Eye Ulcer nightmare..



## Daytona (5 December 2013)

My 9 year old boxers eye is a nightmare

We are now in week 7 of a ulcer that won't heal.


She has been knocked out three times to have it debrided, she has had her 3rd inner eye lid stitched closed which was horrible :-(

They are reluctant to take the eye out as she will be prone to them in the other eye.

Her eye is currently very cloudy and sight reduced to shapes but at last they think it's maybe starting to heal a little.

But 30 mins ago I noticed her rubbing her other eye and it's all inflamed, got a torch and we think we can see the start of another ulcer in the good eye

I feel like crying.

I've spent weeks of putting drops in her eye every two hours and trips to the vet every three days , don't even ask what the vet bill so far has been.

Has anyone else gone through such bad ulcers with there dog..??

I'm not sure she would cope blind, god I hope it does not come to that

I can't believe it's starting over in her other eye.  Going to take her to vets first thing tomorrow, she was not due back till Monday as was there yesterday.


----------



## Aru (5 December 2013)

I would be considering referral to a specialist eye vet at this point  not to say that your vet is doing anything wrong btw just adding the specialist referral option as it opens up more specialist options that a normal practice may not be aware of or have the equipment and expertise be able to provide. considering the alternative is potential blindness as she has issues in both eyes would go for at least a consultation with an veterinary opthamologist to see if you have other options available .boxers as a breed can be very difficult to treat eye problems for eye problems


----------



## satinbaze (5 December 2013)

Defiantly get a referral to see an eye panelist.


----------



## Daytona (6 December 2013)

Hi yes she has already been seen by a visiting eye specialist she was referred a week and a half ago

They have put her on different eye drops and some tablets.  

Just back from vets, they confirmed it is another ulcer in the good eye now.

My poor poor old doggy.  I'm worried sick.


----------



## Sprig (6 December 2013)

I hate to say it but if she were my dog I would be having a serious discussion with the vet about where this is going. It is great that she is seeing a specialist as they really will know what the stats are. Is she very likely to keep getting these ulcers? How likely is it that you will be able to get rid of those that she has now. It may be that if it is a route of long courses of treatment and the dog being in pain then at her age the kindest thing may be to put her to sleep. I really hope that it does not come to that and they come up with some treatment that will get rid of the ulcers and keep her pain free.


----------



## Daytona (6 December 2013)

Yeah I'm waiting to see the person that's been dealing with her , they were not around today.  She was in a lot of discomfort last night , it was horrible to see.

I would consider one eye removal but certainly not both, she too old to be stressed like that.  

They said today they very happy with original eye it's at last starting to heal but she has lost some of her sight.  
She is more comfortable today as treatment has started in the new eye ulcer.  But I won't allow her to suffer, I was already getting close to calling it quits with the other eye as she sick of being in vets, sits terrified as been in every 3 days for 7 weeks.

Me and my husband have already discussed it , if we feel she suffering with will just have her PTS at home.  I don't want her to suffer poor girly.

She 9 but still very much a active happy dog which make seeing her like this so hard.


----------



## {97702} (6 December 2013)

Obviously only you will know what her quality of life is like and that will be the deciding factor, but I had an eye ulcer myself that took 3 months to heal.  Obviously dogs are different to humans, I fully realise that, but I was to-and-fro from the eye hospital for weeks being given different eye drops to try & get it to heal.  Once it started to heal all was good and I have never had a problem with it since.


----------



## Daytona (6 December 2013)

That's good to know, least I know it takes a long time in people too,

Horrible dam things they are.  Will see how this one pans out.


----------



## peter amey (7 February 2015)

Hi we had big ulcer problems with our boxer.In another problem with her we found she had bladder stones.... long story short we had the stones removed and the eyes instantly stoped giving her problems  the vet found the link between the two very bizarre but it's worked for us.maybe its worth a bladder scan?????? hope this helps.


----------

